# please help with a boys name... something edgy!



## tink28

ive just found out im on team :blue: and am over the moon, but unfortunately me and my OH dont agree on many names. he likes more traditional stuff and I like the more different names. I love a lot of the american names and like names for a boy that are edgy and will sound sexy for when hes older! 
really struggling with this so any ideas would be really gratefully appreciated, Im trying to come up with something that my fella will agree with! :flower:


----------



## dec23

Hi

I'm in the same boat, the only ones we have at the minute are Milo & Theo....why are boy names so hard?!


----------



## tink28

its really tough isnt it? i have about 5 names i love but my OH has said no to them :(
x


----------



## blondey

I think OH have narrowed our choices down to either;
- Nathaniel Jacob or
- Zachary/Zachariah (Not even sure if that's spelt properly lol!) Noah

Very old testament (apparently says hubby, I don't know anything about the bible!!!)

Nathaniel is quite traditional but also quite popular in America, according to the websites Ive seen!
xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Ok... so names that are edgy & "sexy" -- yet traditional enough for your OH to like.........

Some ideas:

Rocco
Braedyn
Landon
Riley
Kai
Pierce 
Dante'
Dominick
Angelo
Logan
Lennox
Lennon
Kieran
Killian
Cole
Tristan
Gavin
Evan
Rylan
Sebastian
Carson
Jagger
Zander
Xavion
Xavier
Armani
Gianni / Giovanni
Anthony
Brendan
Brett
Jayden / Caiden
Carlo


----------



## RubyRainbows

More ideas:

Harley
Arlo
Taylor
Tyler
Max
Maddox
Peyton


----------



## tink28

thank u u are a star! i really like some of the names listed, so will suggest them and keep fingers crossed! thanks again x


----------



## RubyRainbows

And some more ideas:

Chaz 
Blaise
Quinton
Zack
Slade
Jordan
Todd
Devon
Nigel
Kaleb
Kyree
Jenson
Elias
Nikolai
Greyson
Corbin
Ace
Kian
Enzo
Rhys
Madden
Quincy
Cullen
Callum
Sam
Walker
Matteo
Brycen
Morgan
Emerson
Talon
Jackson
Curtis
Jett
Beau
Phoenix
Jasper
Paxton
Dawson
Sawyer
Jude
Ryder
Christian
Jace
Asher
Ashton
Gage
Jake
Blake
Cooper
Levi
Ian
Chase
Hunter


----------



## sparkle1

These names are great...can you give me some girls names ideas too , along the same lines please RubyRainbows?x


----------



## Surprise

Rocco and Dominic come to my mind.


----------



## RubyRainbows

sparkle1 said:


> These names are great...can you give me some girls names ideas too , along the same lines please RubyRainbows?x

Sure sparkle... Please send me a message on my posting (1 page back)... it's a posting offering name suggestions/help/etc..... And then i will research a list personalized just for you! :happydance:


----------



## Nanus

Pau is nice.


----------



## MikaylasMummy

our boys names are Koby, Carter or Lennox..i know a few boys named Harper which is alright..


----------



## winterleaves

Our boys name is Travis, which I think is edgy and really funky and cool

other ideas are
Heath
Seth
Cain
Cameron
Lennon
Jarvis


----------



## Belle30

winterleaves said:


> Heath

Do you really think this is a cool, funky, edgy name?? 
If so, I love you. 
Not that I'm biased!! 

Me and DH love the name Dakota for a boy. But don't think we'd ever have the guts to use it if we had another.

I love Velvet for a girl.


----------



## discoclare

Some more ideas (though I love some that have already been suggested):

Lloyd
Garrett
Jarrett
Monty
Maverick
Indigo
Ryder
Webster
Orion
Flynn
Tudor (OK it's an old fashioned name but I like it)
Ellis
Anton
Marlow
Thor
Colby
Brody


----------



## winterleaves

> Originally Posted by winterleaves View Post
> Heath
> Do you really think this is a cool, funky, edgy name??
> If so, I love you.
> Not that I'm biased!!

yes yes, I love the name Heath!! Would use it but my OH isn't that keen, took forever to get him to agree on Travis, I had to keep repeating it til he got used to it haha xx


----------



## mystika802

I dont know if its been mentioned but I love love love the name Silas, hubby said no but if I had my way thats what I would pick


----------



## CurlyGirl

Cain. I know a guy named Cain. He's both edgy and kinda sexy!


----------



## Wispyshadow

I like the names Blaine and Blake.
In one of the lists earlier I saw Maverick and Ryder those are super edgy cool to me.


----------



## melorablack

I love Logan but don't like how popular it is at the moment.


----------

